# 2013 Finished builds



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

its 2013 with Freshly built kits. 

heres one so far.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

figured id make a actual 2013 topic.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wait for it... I got like 10 done so far lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

2 other i had finished earlier in the month


the closest i could get to the Parade Green for the 300c


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


>



i like the new camaro wheels on this.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Only one soo far...


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

very nice


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Streetrunner


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thats clean!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks man. it's my fave of the year.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

like the color


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

my 2 from the new years show down...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

#3...diecrap


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Very clean man, nice builds


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


>


Sick as fuck


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

El Nopal


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

53 Jag


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Only one soo far...


Sweet :worship:


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

my almost finished f150

packin a lil more grunt... Saleen powered


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good look'n stuff up in here. keep um coming guys. Love looking at finished builds.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

ill have another posted soon. gotta get this thread Stickied


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres my 3 finished builds of 2013 so far far.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIES..... I NEED TO POST UP WHAT I HAVE GOT DONE SO FAR THIS YEAR


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Post it up homie. show them how the D lays it down.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

chevyguy97 said:


> Streetrunner


thats sexy


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 662015
> 53 Jag


thats pimpin


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

COAST2COAST said:


> my 2 from the new years show down...


omfg


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


>


oh wow


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

dade county said:


> thats sexy


 Thanks homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

that truck is pretty slick.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

another done. 
1LowSho


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

another done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That is one clean chevy OLDSKOOLWAYS. I likes


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lay-C-boy 64 chevy pickup, full custom frame, laying body on 24's, flat black up top mystic emerald on the sides, custom white pin stripe graphic, shaved tailgate, raised wood bed floor, escalade engine.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

nice truck. whered u get the wheels? im tryin to find diff places i can get rims and off road tires for kits


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>



all of your work is clean...but this mutha is DOPE!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> lay-C-boy 64 chevy pickup, full custom frame, laying body on 24's, flat black up top mystic emerald on the sides, custom white pin stripe graphic, shaved tailgate, raised wood bed floor, escalade engine.


good looking truck bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> another done.


stick some beat in it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERES MY ''FIRE CRACKER 76'' :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERES MY ''NARANJA MALA'' :naughty:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> nice truck. whered u get the wheels? im tryin to find diff places i can get rims and off road tires for kits


 I got the wheels off of a chub city from FREDS. there little fake looking dub city cars.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> stick some beat in it!


i would have. my i will when i do my 97 Blazer


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERES MY ''FIRE CRACKER 76'' :biggrin:


that sweet man. i went more of the "donk" route with mine.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the lac isnt new just cleaned and repaired


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

you've got it locked down fam! great work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> my 2 from the new years show down...


 This is bad as FUCK!!! DAMN I love this!! I keep havin' to come back and look at it...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks tonio


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


Super fuckin clean!!! One of the most realistic setups I've seen! I got to know, what did you use for the cylinders?!? The fitting at the top is dead on!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

they both look real clean coast much props homie!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERES MY ''NARANJA MALA'' :naughty:


 DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN that's clean.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERES MY ''NARANJA MALA'' :naughty:


This is fresh to death. I love it so much.


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

my own twist on a already built kit. slammed it and redid the interior.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That Benz looks cool. Something different.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

White, that is a monogram benz?. Nice model.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

chevyguy97 said:


> I got the wheels off of a chub city from FREDS. there little fake looking dub city cars.


RIIITE! I copped 2of dem ugly ass navigatin cop SUVs jus 4da wheels tho I'm undecided on which ride 2put em on!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

yes. its a older kit cuz ive never seen one. all i did was clean it and slam it on new wheels, and painted the interior black


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------

